# Pronghorn dissapearing from West Texas...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/tx/7283634.html


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bummer. The pronghorn is one of the 3 big game species I have always wanted to hunt. Hopefully they will make a recovery in population.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Would Love to hunt Pronghorn also, Bar-d, Chris I hope they find out what is going on and hopefully it is correctable. Maybe the Habitat will improve and the numbers will rebound.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

That's an interesting article, Chris. We have been seeing increasing numbers of speed goats in the southeastern part of our state. I'll have to ask some friends associated with our DWR if they have been conducting worm or other types of testing. I hadn't heard anything about the tests prior to reading the article you posted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good article Chris, I would guess a contolled burn on some of the land would help with food sources.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Everything cycles..but this sounds like it could be more than just that ? As KB mentioned a increase in his state I wonder about other areas and states.

Michigan is seeing a huge decrease in deer population in the north east section of the state which used to hold the highest concentraiton. I do not have any articles this is based on observation. The state however is trying ( in my oppionion ) reduce numbers due to the cattle farmers experiencing TB out breaks. I know of one ranch that is no longer allowed to raise cattle and the neighbor ranch is on quarenteen ( SP ? ). That equals about 2000 acers of ranch land.

I am having a bumper crop of squirrels. While a friend in Pa has not seen a track in his woods in over 15 years where he used to be able to shoot a limit.

Thanks for the topic Chris.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Many years ago forestry were handing out grazing leases on crown land and wouldn't listen to anyone as the problems that could arise, they let some sheep farmers have a range that was the winter range for Rocky Mountain Sheep, they ended up catching some disease that the domestic sheep were carrying and wiped out 90% of the wild ones, they still hand out leases but not for domestic sheep!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cattle are still a priority here. They over graze to the point that the quail can't survive let alone the deer and elk.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Cattle are still a priority here. They over graze to the point that the quail can't survive let alone the deer and elk.


I hear you there, the cattlemen and outfitters have been running the wildlife branches here for so many years that its a joke, only the animals suffer!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My freezer suffers also, I can see it's ribbed shelves.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Cattle are still a priority here. They over graze to the point that the quail can't survive let alone the deer and elk.


Beef is one of my favs. I hear cattle are easy to stalk too. Maybe these ranchers who also lease to deer hunters can provide a combo hunt?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You probably wouldn't be as happy as you thought shootng a cow right off the range. You have to grain them for a bit, it puts weight and marbling on them.

I have called a few in and you are right they would be easy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> My freezer suffers also, I can see it's ribbed shelves.


Ya I hear you there, only have one freezer on the go now, shut the other two down cause their's only the two of us and can only eat so much game.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Controlled invasive species is the wording. It is the bottom line that gets the attention, not the important details.


----------

